# Steaming - Screeeeching and throwing milk everywhere!



## Drbalance12 (Mar 22, 2021)

This only happens on the first steam attempt with my Bezzera Unica machine, what am I doing wrong?

On the first steam attempt the sound is sooooo loud with an annoying screeeech and squeal and milk droplets splash out of the pitcher all over the machine. The milk heats up and I'm left with just hot milk, not steamed milk.

Then, on the second attempt I get PERFECT steamed milk without squealing and without milk droplets splashing out of the pitcher.

After the machine heated to steaming temp, I purge all the water until I see steam. The temp is set to 110 degrees. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

What procedure to follow to bring the machine to steaming temp?


----------



## Drbalance12 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you BlackCatCoffee, I was heating it up as per the manual of the machine.

I figured out the issue through web searches... It was just bad technique. I had the steam wand too deep in the milk and the milk was literally exploding on to itself with piercingly loud screams, milk flying out of pitcher and very slow warming resulting in just warmed up liquid milk. I did a lot of searching/video watching and am on my way to mastering my technique. So far, my steamed milk is getting exceedingly excellent with tons of microfoam.


----------

